# Euskara: Idazlea itzultzaileen lantegian



## Tegs

Hola foreros! Me gustaria saber lo que quiere decir esas 4 frases. Necesito saber si estan todos sobre el tema del internet y la tecnologia, y si es el caso, que es el tema exactamente? Gracias por su ayuda!

    Idazlea itzultzaileen lantegian  
  Fiskalitatea itzultzaileentzat: oinarrizko argibideak autonomoentzat  
  Ikastaroa: Informatika eta internet itzultzaileentzat  
  Euskarazko bikoizketaren inguruko jardunaldia


----------



## jazyk

Idazlea itzultzaileen lantegian = Escritor en la oficina de los traductores

  Fiskalitatea itzultzaileentzat: oinarrizko argibideak autonomoentzat = Fiscalidad para los traductores: información básica para autónomos

  Ikastaroa: Informatika eta internet itzultzaileentzat  = Curso: informática y para traductores de internet.

  Euskarazko bikoizketaren inguruko jardunaldia = Encuentro/Actividad del círculo/grupo/club de duplicación/reproducción en vasco.- No entiendo este último muy bien.


----------



## yujuju

*Ikastaroa: Informatika eta internet itzultzaileentzat  = Curso: informática e internet para traduductores.

*Euskarazko bikoizketaren inguruko jardunaldia = Jornada sobre doblaje en vasco.


----------



## Tegs

Gracias por sus respuestas  La de yujuju tiene mas sentido para mi contexto, creo - todos son titulos de cursos para traductores de euskara. 

Eskerrik asko!


----------



## ezinsinistu

Coincido con la propuesta de yujuju (y las dos primeras de jazyk).

Sólo apuntar que idazlea se traduce como escritor/escritora, y lo mismo pasa con itzultzailea (traductor/traductora).

Perspectiva de género


----------

